

Apple Creates Cloned Identities for Users to Remain Anonymous Online - RaduTyrsina
http://www.maindevice.com/2012/06/21/apple-cloned-identities-users-remain-anonymous-online/

======
WinstenWolf
I'm curious on how Apple is going to use this patent. Looking at the past it's
more likely to prevent others from doing similar stuff and thus preventing
online privacy rather than supporting it. But we'll see...

